# Acrylic Canvas Painting



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I actually paint all the time. I finally tried paint my betta, King. I like it. I have always been and I am still open to commissions. Betta portraits will follow the same guidelines as all pet portraits. If you would like to get a portrait you can check out Pet Portraits at Tori Callahan |Visual Artist


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow Tori, your work is beautiful. I really love "Polly" I want that doggie!


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks Little Star! She was a shelter dog at the Terrell Animal Shelter. That painting was done to increase her adoptabilty and success! She was adopted about two months ago


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

That is so cool !! This must be so rewarding for you. I wish I had your artistic talent! I will keep your site handy I might order in the future.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

Very nicely done! You're very talented!


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow. I see your avatar from time to time, and I didn't realize it was a painting until just now. Nicely done


----------



## bettamimi (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful work. You are very talented


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That's awesome! You're a great artist!


----------

